# It's Dead



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't figure out what is wrong with my fogger and my frustration level increases exponentially in October when it comes to my haunt. Does anyone have anything to say about the Chauvet F-7000 Hurricane? I found one for $150 and am wondering if it would be worth the money.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I am not sure about an F-7000, do you mean F-700?

I have a Hurricane 1100 and a 1300. I can definitely say they do the job and they make plenty of fog when using Froggy's Fog Juice.

You can get them for 99 and 149 respectively.


----------

